# DVR Upgrade Options HR24 vs HR44



## Rmafive (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have had HR22's for years now and they are starting to get pretty slow. I have them hooked up to a video distribution system in my house, so anyone can access their dvr from any tv. This system works well, since everyone gets two tuners and their own playlist! However these HR22's are getting insanely slow. I tried upgrading one dvr to a hr24 and it is just as slow. The future of standalone dvr's seems kind of murky, as directv seems to be focusing on the genie. I have read that the hr44 is insanely fast and would fit in my system well. However, it seems as though you can only have one per directv account, which would cause a problem (I would like to have 4). I don't know if this will ever change or if they will ever update their HD DVR's, but I am getting tired of waiting! What suggestions do you guys have for my system?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

HR24's are generally faster than 22s. Genies are currently limited to one, who knows when this will change. However, if it does, it may still be limited to 2. I don't know if the average installer would know how to put in that kind of system.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As always, do NOT assume that you're going to get the latest and greatest when you upgrade through DIRECTV. There's a fair chance that you might, but you may end up with an HR34 and is not quite as snappy as the HR24.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hearsay evidence isn't generally accepted. My HR34 does just as good as my 24. In fact, I'm not sure why everyone is so focused on UI speed. I spend maybe 30 seconds every hour in the UI. All my HRs play the programs and trickplay equally well.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

HR24's are generally faster than older HR2x receivers although it did slowed a little (a tiny bit) since they converted to the blue/black HD Interface as it seemed much more snappier on the old blue/yellow GUI, But the HR44 are just as fast maybe a little faster than the HR24, I also had the HR22 and although it was slow it was reliable although with MRV it was laggy with recordings coming from the 22.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

How many HR22's are you currently running, and how many TV locations do you need to support? You might consider a mixed system consisting of an HR44, one to three Cx1 clients, and keeping one or more of your existing DVRs. Provide some additional detail on your current system as well as how much or little use each tv location gets, and we can offer better ideas on how to get to where you want to be.

However, plan on limiting yourself to a single Genie. Not sure if that will ever change.


----------



## Rmafive (Sep 3, 2011)

I currently have four dvr's so in a sense four locations, since I distribute those feeds to tv's throughout my house. It's kind of difficult to explain my system, but that pretty much sums up what I currently do. The only thing I care about is having separate playlists (and at least 1TB per user and two tuners per user, and there are four users), but currently the genie can't do that. I guess the best option is to stick with the stand alone dvr's for now and hope DirectTv updates them in the future. I get all of my units through weaknees, so luck isn't a factor when getting a new unit!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> Hearsay evidence isn't generally accepted.


Well, it is when it's posted by someone who's not even a DIRECTV® customer! 

Oh, yeah..... :bang  :nono2: 

 :hurah:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I currently have four dvr's so in a sense four locations, since I distribute those feeds to tv's throughout my house. It's kind of difficult to explain my system, but that pretty much sums up what I currently do. The only thing I care about is having separate playlists (and at least 1TB per user and two tuners per user, and there are four users), but currently the genie can't do that. I guess the best option is to stick with the stand alone dvr's for now and hope DirectTv updates them in the future. I get all of my units through weaknees, so luck isn't a factor when getting a new unit!


The playlist on the genie doesn't work any differently from the hr24. A genie client is not required. It can be just a standalone DVR.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The playlist on the genie doesn't work any differently from the hr24. A genie client is not required. It can be just a standalone DVR.


Right. But he's not currently using Whole Home. He's got his 4 DVR's connected to a distribution system. So, each member of his family can access their own DVR, wiht it's own unique playlist at any of the 4 TV's in the house. He'd like to maintain this same unique playlist setup, but with Genies instead of the 2 tuner DVR's.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rmafive said:


> I currently have four dvr's so in a sense four locations, since I distribute those feeds to tv's throughout my house. It's kind of difficult to explain my system, but that pretty much sums up what I currently do. The only thing I care about is having separate playlists (and at least 1TB per user and two tuners per user, and there are four users), but currently the genie can't do that. I guess the best option is to stick with the stand alone dvr's for now and hope DirectTv updates them in the future. I get all of my units through weaknees, so luck isn't a factor when getting a new unit!


Have you considered adding an external drive to each receiver ?


----------



## Rmafive (Sep 3, 2011)

Really if Direct TV would allow two genies per account with multiple playlists that would solve all of my problems! Unfortunately, it might be a few years until we get to that point. I do know that you can use the genie as a stand alone unit, but it really doesn't make sense to get one, since I wouldn't be using it to it's full potential! I'll stay on the lookout for any updates. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you mean customizable playlists such that two people could have separate lists on the same DVR? That'd be a nice feature.

As to multiple Genies on one account, it's a natural, just don't know when it'll be introduced. Won't even mention the s-word.... :eek2: :rolling:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right. But he's not currently using Whole Home. He's got his 4 DVR's connected to a distribution system. So, each member of his family can access their own DVR, wiht it's own unique playlist at any of the 4 TV's in the house. He'd like to maintain this same unique playlist setup, but with Genies instead of the 2 tuner DVR's.


But you can set the playlist to not be shared. Yes, the whole home fee would be required based on policy but essentially can be disabled. Whether that's worth the $3, that's a different question.


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

Rmafive said:


> I currently have four dvr's so in a sense four locations, since I distribute those feeds to tv's throughout my house. It's kind of difficult to explain my system, but that pretty much sums up what I currently do. The only thing I care about is having separate playlists (and at least 1TB per user and two tuners per user, and there are four users), but currently the genie can't do that. I guess the best option is to stick with the stand alone dvr's for now and hope DirectTv updates them in the future. I get all of my units through weaknees, so luck isn't a factor when getting a new unit!


We have the same thing 4 DVR's, feeding more than one set. We are taking advantage of a free upgrade to one Genie and a client. One HR 23 and an HR21 are going having the Genie and a client replace them. We are keeping a HR 23 and 24, both work well and we have whole home setup, so it going to be interesting to see how this mix of generations work together. I have not paid for an DVR or an instaltion in years not since the HR10-250.


----------



## Phil17108 (Apr 10, 2010)

The free upgrade came yesterday, I had expected a hr34, and we got the hr44. man is this puppy fast. DirecTV has the 44 in the L.A. area.


----------

